# My house is a project...Part II "Deck Evolution"



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

This project was actually more fun than anything. Pouring the concrete was the only stressful part due to heat and having to pay the truck by the minute while we wheelbarrowed loads of concrete to the back of the house! Had to have a little help with that! 

-Designed my own plans (getting height right with hot tub was the hardest part)
-TREX Decking
-Hidden Fasteners
-Custom designed cedar railings designed by yours truely (holes made with hand drill!)

I've decided after uploading all these pics I am a DIY'er-aholic:whistling2:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

:no: AND A LITTLE ACCENT LIGHTING FOR GOOD MEASURE! (LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON):no:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## depriate4repair (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow that looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flyultralite (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is a beautiful looking deck. Way to go!! I'm in the planning on building a deck at my place too. Not has eloborate as yours though. I like your spot lights in the night picture, those are a good idea that I'm going to incorporate into my plans. Again, good job!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, you can really tell where you cut some corners :wink:.
Joking :laughing: of course, very nice job:thumbsup:. I love the look of multi-level decks. How long did it take you to design and build?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, that looks GREAT! nice work.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Tigerbalm....very nice. Did you do this one too - by yourself?

I am very impressed with your undertaking such a large project.

Bravo!:thumbup: 


(It seems that nothing intimidates you :yes: )


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

...I can only imagine what all this would have cost you, had you hired it all out.....vs. doing it all yourself....:thumbsup:





....I sense a future career change for you......


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Tigerbalm....very nice. Did you do this one too - by yourself?
> 
> I am very impressed with your undertaking such a large project.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did it by myself. My father helped with the 220 tub wiring and a little help pouring concrete with wheelbarrows but thats about it. Projects just keep on rolling along:yes: , money just keeps on disappearing:no: . I never did quote it, but its approx 570 sq. ft.


----------



## tkristi (Nov 28, 2007)

Great job..want to come do mine next? lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scheenstra (Jan 5, 2008)

*Question...*

What material are the vertical portion of the railings made of? Deck looks awesome, BTW...:thumbup:


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

scheenstra said:


> What material are the vertical portion of the railings made of? Deck looks awesome, BTW...:thumbup:


32" aluminum spindles from Menards at 95 cents a piece. I drilled all the holes for them by hand. :yes:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

that was amazing. good job and much congratz..

can you say how much the final bill was? i have a similar project in mind, except just one story high.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

got any more pics of the lights? and how you installed them?


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

ehoez said:


> got any more pics of the lights? and how you installed them?


PM sent


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks great. Lots of extra space added, I wish I had room for a deck that big!


----------



## willneu (Jul 24, 2008)

Amazing project, I wish I had the skill to put something like that together!


----------

